# Help identifying what has taken over my yard



## Jkelly25 (Oct 2, 2021)

Last fall my yard was dethatched and seeded, limed and fertilized. Soil tested in the spring and limed and fertilized. Lawn looked great. I don't know what kind of seed was used, but my yard is very shady so I assume a shady cool season blend. I tested the soil in the spring and added lime and a starter fertilizer as suggested. I got some weeds coming in and treated with Ortho weed be gone which seemed to work. Fertilized again in the summer. Weeds came back and I retreated with Ortho weed b gone. Didn't work as well. The weed looked to me to be nimblewill. 

I pulled it all by hand. 
Noticed my grass was lying down and started mowing a little lower and bagging the clippings. Tested soil at end of summer and found it had low ph and low n-p-k. 
Decided to manually rake before upcoming aeration and found the grass full of something that looks like maybe bent grass. I have been raking it out. Mat like, stolens above soil. Can anyone confirm or help me identify?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

The first pic looks like Japanese stiltgrass to me. 
https://extension.psu.edu/lawn-and-turfgrass-weeds-japanese-stiltgrass-microstegium-vimineum-trin-a-camus?j=581934&sfmc_sub=43216721&l=159_HTML&u=12778165&mid=7234940&jb=12&utm_medium=email&utm_source=MarketingCloud&utm_campaign=GRIF_JAN_14_2021_GN_EM&utm_content=GRIF_JAN_14_2021_GN_EM&subscriberkey=0030W00003VHrx4QAD

Assuming it is stiltgrass, Pre emergent is by far the best option for control. I had very good control with prodiamine. Get it down in spring a few weeks before crabgrass timing as it tends to come in early spring.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

+1 on Japanese Stiltgrass on the first photo. Other photos look like something else.

Hand pull it before they get to seed if you can! It comes up really easily.


----------

